# Freitas Branco



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

I have recently discovered the Symphonies and Tone Poems of Portuguese composer Freitas Branco. Wonderful, beautiful music (for me at least). More late romantic than modernist despite writing in the first half of the 20thC. His broad musical education seems to have lent his music a Cosmopolitan rather than distinctively Portuguese identity - though just what could be termed distinctively Portuguese in classical music is difficult for me to say.

What are other peoples views I wonder?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I like them, I have the Naxos CDs (bought the first one on holiday in a shop in Porto). Maybe a bit old-fashioned for its time, but like you that does not stop me enjoying them.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I find much of his music to be pedantic and square, but quite enjoyable in its own terms. His symphonic poem "Antero de Quental" (1908) stands out in particular.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

A great composer, the 2nd better Portuguese symphonist after Braga Santos. All his 4 symphonies are strong, being the last two really splendid. Have you ever tried the Alentejo Suites? Folk music and memorable music gallore. Don't miss that music!!


----------

